# Ruderboot gegen Diebstahl versichern?



## Huchenfreak (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo!
Ich würde mir gerne ein hochwertiges GfK Ruderboot kaufen. Das Boot kostet 2300Euro und soll von Juni bis Dezember an einem See genutzt werden. Es gibt dort einige Stellen an denen man sein Boot festmachen kann, allerdings keine bewachten Bootsstege oder ähnliches. Das Boot soll nicht getrailert werden, sondern den Sommer immer am See bleiben. Wegen des hohen Wertes würde ich es gerne gegen Diebstahl versichern.
Kennt einer von euch eine Möglichkeit / bzw. Versicherungsgesellschaft die sowas zu einem angemessenen Preis machen?
Danke an alle im Voraus!
Huchenfreak|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot gegen Diebstahl versichern?*

Moin!

meld Dich mal im www.boote-forum.de an und schnack mal mit Norman darüber,
http://www.boote-forum.de/member.php?u=799

er ist der Haus und Hof Versicherer des Forums und auch ich bin Kunde bei Ihm.

Gruß

Kai

PS: Ich habe nichts davon wenn Du meinen Namen nennst


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot gegen Diebstahl versichern?*

@Huchenfreak
wenn du dich da angemeldet hast und Infos bekommen hast wäre es sehr nett mir dass dann kurz in einer PN mitzuteilen.

Danke


----------



## Koala (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot gegen Diebstahl versichern?*

Ich habe mir mal ein Angebot vom ADAC zukommen lassen. 
Zu den Rahmenbedingungen: 
Versichert werden soll ein Linder 410 Fishing, inkl. Motor, E-Motor, Echolot und Trailer. 
Der Versicherungswert liegt bei ca. 4700€. 

Das Angebot: 178€ jährlich mit 300€ SB. Haftpflicht liegt bei 44€ im Jahr. 

Vielleicht hast du jetzt schon mal einen groben Preis als Anhaltspunkt. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Udo561 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot gegen Diebstahl versichern?*

Hi,
ich habe mein Boot bei http://www.eerdmans.nl/ vollkasko versichert .
Alles komplett, Boot  inkl. Motor,  Trailer und aller Anbauteile ( Echolot,Verstärker,Radio,Boxen,usw)
Versicherungssumme 10 000 Euro  251Euro/Jahr bei 125 Euro Selbstbeteiligung.
Gruß Udo


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot gegen Diebstahl versichern?*

Als super Tip hat sich für mich die Empfehlung von Udo561 erwiesen.

Vollkasko & Haftpflicht für sage und schreibe 110,50 Euro  bei 125,00 Euro Selbstbeteiligung. Mein Wert vom Boot mit allem drum und dran ca. 5500,00 Euro. Bei der Versicherung ist alles dabei wo man sich nur wünschen kann, z.B. Invebtarversicherung, Insasenunfallversicherung und und und...

Da sage ich mal ein fettes Danke Udo|wavey:#6


----------



## Rosi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot gegen Diebstahl versichern?*

Oha, mit Insassenunfallversicherung|bigeyes

Das Wertvollste an so einem Boot ist meistens der Motor. Hauptsache der ist auch mit versichert und extra aufgeführt. Inventar gilt nicht für offene Boote.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot gegen Diebstahl versichern?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Oha, mit Insassenunfallversicherung|bigeyes
> 
> Das Wertvollste an so einem Boot ist meistens der Motor. Hauptsache der ist auch mit versichert und extra aufgeführt. Inventar gilt nicht für offene Boote.




Habe mich heute nochmals erkundigt, der Trailer und Motor ist mitversichert, auch bei Diebstahl. Aber sowohl den Trailer wie auch den Motor muss man gegen Diebstahl sichern, beim Trailer ist sogar eine doppelte Sicherung beim abstellen von nöten.

Also alles im grünen Bereich und die Agenten sind sehr nett und nehmen sich auch die nötige Zeit, und dass obwohl sie auf meinem Handy angerufen haben.#6


----------



## Buchhalter (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ruderboot gegen Diebstahl versichern?*

Hi,

hat bis dato jetzt jemand erfahrung mit den Holländern?
Die AGB zeigen nämlich schwere Fußangeln wenn es um Angelboote und Beiboote geht.

LG


----------

